# My Lil' Florida Snapper



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Nicodemus:



























She's about 6" shell and quite a piggus!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool looking Snapper! How big is he? Have you ever seen Sternotherus minor minor (Loggerhead musk turtle) ?

Sidenote: I remember the name Nicodemus from the movie The secret of Ninh.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic pics!

And that's one of those "a face only a mum could love" haha.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks! And she's more of a "daddy's girl," lol.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

looks great, awesome pics


----------

